# How far along is she...?



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

I have had this guppie in the breeding tank for 3-4 weeks now and she hasn't had the babies. Did I put her in there to prematurely? Should I take her out until I see the black mark under her bellie or just keep her in there to ride it out?

Aquarium Gallery - How Pregnant is she?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

3 weeks is a very long time to be stuck in a breeding tank, she's probably too stressed to have the babies now, she may have lost the first batch prematurely.

its best to leave her in the main tank and try to scoop out the babies when you see them, if you have enough plant cover, some will survive on their own


----------



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

If she miscarried wouldn't she have expelled them by now? I did let her back into the community tank. There is one fish imparticular that is not letting her out of his sight. He was the one that was next to the breeder the whole time, the Daddy I presume. How can you tell the sex by the way? Do you know? And there is not that much plant coverage but I just added another little one beneath the heater... I know she was hanging around there to start with so she might have them there. So just keep an eye on her? I hope we have some survivors.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

sexing livebearers is easy for the most part as long as they are mature

the anal fin on females will be a larger triangular shape and on the male it will be straight, but young fry all tend to look female.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I am not to "up" on guppies, but that does not look like a female to me. Usually they aren't colored up as much. The belly will be more full, more rounded, not so much to the front. Plus, I think I see a male "part". Hope I am wrong. It is beautiful fish.

have a blessed day


----------



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

If it is not female it has a real problem... lol! There is something consistently growing in its belly! LOL! I will keep you updated...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't see the anal fin clearly in pic ,but I think vreugy is right!It looks like a male without a clear veiw of fin!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Hey guys, is this bloat?? Sure has a big front area. Still think it is a male. Maybe he is just a "matcho" fish, has a big chest he likes to show off. 

Lauren, can you see scales standing away from the body?Can you get a better picture of the fish? Try to focus on the anal fin. 

If I am wrong on the gender, I seriously appologize to you and the guppy. 

have a blessed day


----------



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=32049&ppuser=134818><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=32049&size=1 border=0></a>
This pic is to see the gils that are spread on her. I don't know how to tell the sex other than that she is pregnant, the gils are open, she is eating like a maniac and she is hovering next to the heater all the time. But look for yourselves Wink

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=32033&ppuser=134818><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=32033&size=1 border=0></a>
Some wanted to see if she is female or male... I don't know how to tell other than that she is pregnant, the gils are open, she is eating like a maniac and she is hovering next to the heater all the time. But lok for yourselves Wink Also see the dark mark on her chest.. that is new from growth.

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=32041&ppuser=134818><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=32041&size=1 border=0></a>

She is on the right side in the back...Third is to show you how bright the others are... she was this bright right before I noticed her plumping up. Again she is going on 4 weeks like this... slightly bigger all the time. Also see the dark mark on her chest.. that is new from growth.


----------



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

Them pics are so nice if I do say so myself! LOL!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Ok Lauren, I hate to be the bearer of "bad news", but all the guppies in your picture are male. If you look at the anal fin, the one on the bottom of the belly, it is elongated. If it were female, the fin would be more of a triangle shape. Much like an egg layer. I am leaning towards bloat on the one in question. 

How often do you change water? Water are your test numbers? I don't like to say it, but if you can't find out what is wrong with this fish, and soon, you are going to loose it. The dark spot on the front is where the muscles are splitting and the innards are showing. Much like a hernia.

I wish I knew what to tell you, other than it looks like bloat to me. Is it still in a tank by itself? Do at least a 50% water change and do an epsom salt treatment. OH and do not feed it. Only thing you can feed it right now is a shelled frozen, blanched pea. If he will eat it, it will help "move things along". Lights out might be better for him too.

Wish I had something else to tell you. It's been to long since I raised fancy guppies. I can only wish you luck. 

Hey gang, can't someone else chime in on this??? I know there are several of you that know what is what when it comes to fish disease.

Have a blessed day


----------



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

I will look into the "bloat" thanks and if anyone else can comment it would be great. Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That is definitely a male with a big problem. It really doesn't look like bloat but not sure what.

In a female guppy you would be able to tell the darker gravid spot even at 9 weeks old.


----------



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

If your right should I put her back in the breeder thing? and watch her? I seem someone gave them a pea... to help move the bowels... but she poops a lot. OK not sure what to do right now... i'm praying for her


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Lauren that is a male. I don't think peas will help at this point, but it wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

Best advice?? I don't have the funds to get all the medicine and stuff. Please help!


----------



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

OH Boy... he looks like he is going to pop for sure! The dark spot on the chest seems to be getting darker by the minute!


----------



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

OH man.. now that I think of it I thought I seem a hair in the tank a couple of weeks ago. Yet it was very wiggle... was that a worm or bacteria or something? Ok now i'm freaked out!


----------



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

Separated him and gave him some mushed peas... lets see what happens!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It appears to be a male that is simply overfed!
I don't see any symptom of bloat or other disease,so I wouldn't panick yet.
I've seen my fair share of fat males.Now if he flucuates in size then maybe something is going on.
Feed 1x a day.All (ALL) food must be eaten in 2 minutes or less.NO exceptions.Your fish can go a week easy with out food(ask me how I know?).
SHE'S A MAN BABY!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. I knew you all would speak up. I hope I am wrong, but water change and peas sure won't help. Maybe he is just a piggy.

have a blessed day


----------



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

Update. .. he is still alive! He is hanging out at the bottom of the tank like someone previously mentioned he would. He just seems to heavy to swim up alone side his buddies :-( Am I mean for leaving him there basically to die? ? His color is still faded and his stomach bloated. He still eats though. .. just waits for it to float to the bottom to get it. Any advice?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Grasping at straws here, but maybe an epsomsalt bath???

Have you contacted "Inkmaker"?? He just might have an answer. Picture would help

have a blessed day


----------

